# Sharks in West Bay 5/10



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

My buddy and I fished West Bay south shoreline Sunday morning. Winds were southeast out about 10-15 mph. We started wading in about 2-3 feet of water with little success. We moved deeper to about 4 feet deep and it was on! The only problem was so were the sharks&#8230; and I am not talking about 2-3 footers&#8230; I am saying closer to 5' +. 

I was wading about chest deep and hooked up with a nice trout. I got him in and grabbed my stringer to put him on. I already had 6-7 nice trout (17-20'') I was sliding the trout down the stringer when and explosion of water happened right beside me! The shark almost yanked the stringer out of my hands! It only lasted a couple seconds and then gone&#8230; I pulled my stringer up and only had 5 trout left. Needless to say my heart was pounding and I was thinking on what to do&#8230; I was catching lots of trout and didn't want to leave&#8230; so I put the rest of my trout in my net (Ego Wade floating net&#8230; best net ever by the way) and waved my buddy to come over by me. As he waded over to me I caught one trout after another&#8230; putting them all on my stringer and then putting them in the net. I had at least 12 trout in my net. I told him what happened and he laughed and we both continued to fish. He had a nice 22'' + trout on his stringer and all of the sudden another explosion of water!!! Another shark hit the 22'' trout and yanked my buddy around in a circle&#8230; and then gone! He pulled his stringer up and all he had left was the head of the trout. We are now both looking at each other and thinking maybe we should head back to the boat&#8230; it was a very erie feeling&#8230;. But we continued to fish. About 5 minutes later my buddy had a nice trout on and he was reeling it in when a shark hit his trout and took off!! It was stripping his line off as fast as you can imagine and he broke his line on purpose to save what line he had left. Now, we decided to head back to the boat and at least get rid of the trout I had in my net before another attack.
We unloaded the trout and waded back out (only about 50 feet from the boat) and caught a few more trout and decided to call it a day.

I have heard from different people about the sharks being "bad" in West Bay&#8230; but I didn't realize how bad. I know one thing&#8230; I will not fish there with a stringer any more! 

What is the best way to keep trout while wading&#8230;. A 5 gallon bucket with holes?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Scary!!! I have expierenced the same thing on the S Shore of west bay several times over the last few years... the black tips and bull sharks are THICK. especially when the water is a bit off color. And your right on the size... these are 5-6' sharks taking fish. very nerve racking!!!

I dont know the answer to how to keep the fish other than stay in the boat. Wen that happens to me... i am out of there. It was getting bad in the surf last year as well.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Good Lord! I would have been walking on water if that happened to me.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

They will eat your net as well ..... Just ask Randall Grooves ... the explosion on his do-net left an impression on him, from what I was told.


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

It was a big discussion a few weeks back. Check out these links:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=157775&highlight=do-net

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=207584
Rob


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

they must have been sand trout or gulf trout. right ? there is only one correct answer here.lol careful what you post on the internet


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

POC SPEC said:


> What is the best way to keep trout while wading&#8230;. A 5 gallon bucket with holes?


An ice chest in a 21' boat. Seen too many close calls in West.


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

I have fished in that area for many many years and had the same thing happen. If you put them in a net then they attack the net you have a huge problem because they will get caught up in it. I landed a few smaller sharks while wading there which was interesting to say the least. When I see they are bad I just fish from the boat.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Nokillbill said:


> they must have been sand trout or gulf trout. right ? there is only one correct answer here.lol careful what you post on the internet


I didnt clarify that correctly... my buddy put the ones he was catching in my net too (his net was too small). We brought back 15 keepers total to the boat.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

CoonBubba said:


> It was a big discussion a few weeks back. Check out these links:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=157775&highlight=do-net
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info... also, I will post a few pics


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

so... your solution for the sharks was to keep your trout close to yourself.... all gathered together in a net???

Dude... I hope you bought a lottery ticket... cause you are lucky to walk outta there with ANY trout!!!


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

FishinHippie said:


> so... your solution for the sharks was to keep your trout close to yourself.... all gathered together in a net???
> 
> Dude... I hope you bought a lottery ticket... cause you are lucky to walk outta there with ANY trout!!!


With the trout in my net "in a ball".... they would not move. If a shark hit my net, I was going to let him have them all cause I unhooked my net from my belt and tied it with a loose knot to my belt... maybe the wrong thing to do... but having them strung out on a stringer sure didnt work!!


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Taken with Camera Phone... so not the best quality


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the pics.

Is that West "Galveston" Bay? or a different West Bay?


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

CoonBubba said:


> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> Is that West "Galveston" Bay? or a different West Bay?


Sorry, West Matagorda Bay. By the way, we went to the same place the day before and caught quite a few trout up to 24'' with no shark incidents!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Ah! The Luck O' the Darlington was with you.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=66424&highlight=luck+darlington


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

Maybe an idea would be to string 1 up on a stringer 25' away and the rest in a do-net. The shark would likely hit the stringer first. As long as there is always one on the stringer maybe you would be okay?

Go test it and tell me how it turns out. sad3sm


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Yea......my wading stops about mid march these days unless I'm in a marsh lake..
Bull sharks love thigh steak.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Empty the stinger with some regularity ... and keep fishing ... and don't tell my wife ... ha ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## mansfieldcrazy32 (Jun 27, 2007)

My dad and I were wading a shallow flat south of port Mansfield when a 7 foot shark came cruising up about 100 yards in front of us. We were about 100 yards from the boat when this happened. So we just took our trout out of the water and held them up and he just cruised along by us. It was a tough feeling to take in that those bad boys are in the Laguna Madre!


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

In the previous post, one person indicated that they shortened up on the stringer so that his proximity would keep the sharks away. It may help, but if you've ever watched the Discovery Channel, sharks have an "eye lid" that closes when it attacks its prey. A leg flailing around might look like a trout on a stringer to a nearly blind shark. I think I'd go with the longer stringer and be grateful the shark got the fish rather than a chunk of my leg.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

chunkn' charlie said:


> Ah! The Luck O' the Darlington was with you.
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=66424&highlight=luck+darlington


Lol! That is a great report! And you are not exaggerating on the ferocity that these sharks attack with. The thrashing was so severe, I couldn't believe it&#8230; all I could do was stay still and hold on to the stringer. The worst part was I was in chest deep water so I could not see down in the water at all and could not move swiftly at all.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

nhampton said:


> In the previous post, one person indicated that they shortened up on the stringer so that his proximity would keep the sharks away. It may help, but if you've ever watched the Discovery Channel, sharks have an "eye lid" that closes when it attacks its prey. A leg flailing around might look like a trout on a stringer to a nearly blind shark. I think I'd go with the longer stringer and be grateful the shark got the fish rather than a chunk of my leg.


That is why is stood as still as possible when this happened... but putting the fish in the net my have been a bad idea. The only good thing is the fish didnt move in the net.

Have there been any reports of wade fishermen being bit by a shark? I am sure it has happened... but just dont hear about it (this is what kept me fishing by the way!!)


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

POC SPEC said:


> That is why is stood as still as possible when this happened... but putting the fish in the net my have been a bad idea. The only good thing is the fish didnt move in the net.
> 
> Have there been any reports of wade fishermen being bit by a shark? I am sure it has happened... but just dont hear about it (this is what kept me fishing by the way!!)


Do you like "Surf and Turf"?

So do bull sharks.

Do it like the oltimers (me) in the surf. Long stringer and just poke the end through your belt - no knot. My 300# friend tied his on one evening (he knew better - he's the one who told me NOT to tie it) and went on a Nantucket Sleigh ride.

I never lost more than a fish or two, just little tugs and they were gone - right behind the gills, but I did have a shark come out of nowhere just as I reached down to grab a nice spec one evening. I bought a little net that night.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Get your podnuh to snap a pic then toss them back in! I havn't had any problems with the sharks over there at all since i started releasing! If there is plenty of bait and the trout are in there that thick, the sharks will be in there!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

hmm call me a girly girl but if a 5 footer swims by me I am in teh boat. bull sharks can and will attack people for no reason at all. 

I was fishing the pass up to my neck was I was young and dumb years ago and I had a shark came and rubbed against my side. he just came up like a puppy dog and put his nose under my armpit and pushed my arm up and rubbed his body nice and slowly across my stomach. I figured that was 1 of my cat like 9 lives gone and I was going to save the other 8 for more unknown circumstances. I am probably down to 5 now


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

Does the trout head count as an undersized fish???


----------



## bburge (Aug 5, 2004)

I was drifting around Alligator point last summer and had a bull shark swim under my boat. Stuck out about a foot on each side, I'm guessing it was 7'. I put all wading plans on hold.


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

Grew up fishing west bay and have seen some sharks pushing 8 feet in the bay. I have definantly had my stringer yanked a couple times. The way I view it is just giving back a little i catch a couple fish and give a shark a treat.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

POC SPEC said:


> Sorry, West Matagorda Bay. By the way, we went to the same place the day before and caught quite a few trout up to 24'' with no shark incidents!


Yeah, didn't sound right for w Galv. bay, and to have a tringer like that from there was about to get you an I don't think so,lol. Based on the conditions lately. Those bulls in W Matty are scary for sure.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Yep.....the sharks are getting thicker and thicker in West Matty every year !Your asking for trouble if you carry a do-net or stringer down there right now....and....this is the time of year I would carry a landing net.Don't want to loose a hand trying to land a flailing trout.If ya carry the right equipment, you can fish amongst the sharks and be ok.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks like we need to start having some shark tournys and donate all the meat.In other words kill every one you catch.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Yep.....the sharks are getting thicker and thicker in West Matty every year !Your asking for trouble if you carry a do-net or stringer down there right now....and....this is the time of year I would carry a landing net.Don't want to loose a hand trying to land a flailing trout.If ya carry the right equipment, you can fish amongst the sharks and be ok.


I was thinking the same thing as I was reeling each trout in... I wanted to get the trout out of the water and it the net and I darn sure didnt want to grab the trout with my hand as is was splashing by me. Why would the sharks be getting thicker in West Bay?? More bait/fish available for them? Warmer water?


----------



## POC Wader (Feb 1, 2009)

Sunday saw a 5-6' shark outside of Pat's Bay and also near Ayers Point. Never had seen them there before.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I was fishing the 3rd bar in Sargent w/ a buddy of mine--smacking down the fishes---caught a bunch of 2' sharks also--I had a 30' stringer to keep the "food" away from me--Next thing I know a 4' Shark took all the hair off my calf in a very distinct way!!! I can still see where he got me!

I screamed like a frightened school girl and walked on water back to the beach!!! 
Of course my buddy was laughing at me the whole time......................Good Times!

Now I stay in the Carolina Skiff and go to the skinny water. No Likey Sharks!

swamp.......................walking on water!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Nokillbill said:


> they must have been sand trout or gulf trout. right ? there is only one correct answer here.lol careful what you post on the internet


Me thinks the point was missed!


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

spook jr said:


> Looks like we need to start having some shark tournys and donate all the meat.In other words kill every one you catch.


Thinking like that is the reason our apex predators are at an all time low....Catch it kill it is something that needs to be avoided when it comes to sharks. I think some of you are blowing this way out of proportion. Sure occasionally you will see a shark wade fishing but he is not there after you. He is after your catch if anything at all. We are catching fish putting it in a stationary place and letting the blood soak into the surrounding waters. Honestly what do you expect. It WILL attract sharks. We are all going into THEIR HOME to catch our dinner it is their territory we are just guests. Sure the occasional shark attack does happen but drowning is a much more likely event to kill one us wading. Their were 71 unprovoked shark attacks in 2007 do a little math and you can figure out your chances on actually getting hit.

There is a simple solution to all this just have a long stringer and dont get bent out a shape if you lose a couple fish to sharks every year. If you have a big enough problem with it to where you are going to go on a shark killing stint then you shouldnt be wading.....

Sharks are scary but there are much scarier things out there.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Nokillbill said:


> they must have been sand trout or gulf trout. right ? there is only one correct answer here.lol careful what you post on the internet


Indeed.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

CCducker said:


> Thinking like that is the reason our apex predators are at an all time low....Catch it kill it is something that needs to be avoided when it comes to sharks. I think some of you are blowing this way out of proportion. Sure occasionally you will see a shark wade fishing but he is not there after you. He is after your catch if anything at all. We are catching fish putting it in a stationary place and letting the blood soak into the surrounding waters. Honestly what do you expect. It WILL attract sharks. We are all going into THEIR HOME to catch our dinner it is their territory we are just guests. Sure the occasional shark attack does happen but drowning is a much more likely event to kill one us wading. Their were 71 unprovoked shark attacks in 2007 do a little math and you can figure out your chances on actually getting hit.
> 
> There is a simple solution to all this just have a long stringer and dont get bent out a shape if you lose a couple fish to sharks every year. If you have a big enough problem with it to where you are going to go on a shark killing stint then you shouldnt be wading.....
> 
> Sharks are scary but there are much scarier things out there.


I agree that killing the sharks isnt the solution, but a long stringer isnt the solution either. There is no doubt with a long stringer we would have lost all of our fish that day... and losing all our your fish isnt that big of a deal, but does seem like a waste to just feed nice trout to the sharks.... And with the long stringer, how do you tie it to your wading belt? Tight, so you dont lose your entire stinger and risk being yanked under water or loose and lose your entire stringer as soon as a shark hits your fish?? I would rather have the fish in some type of bucket protected from the sharks.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

This thread reminded me of something I remember reading years ago... Wasn't there an organization called GCAA - Gulf Coast Anglers Association? Didn't the guy who started it drown in the surf somewhere on the west side of Galveston Island? I remember reading that he has a stringer tied around his waist, and they he was found with ligature marks from having that stringer grabbed hard. Shark, dolphin or something like that.

Anyone else remember that story?

This was GCAA, not GCCA (CCA Texas).

This thread just made me think about it...


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

It's just time to grab the big rod, that's all! Blacktip sure is tasty eatin', and you get more meat out of a 6ft shark than 15 lil ole trout!


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Boliver pocket has it's share of sharks too. I've donated a couple to unwanted guests. I hate long stringers, but I don't mind as much out there to keep the do-net away. it's hell if you catch it on a back cast.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

POC SPEC said:


> There is no doubt with a long stringer we would have lost all of our fish that day... and losing all our your fish isn't that big of a deal, but does seem like a waste to just feed nice trout to the sharks.....


Thats exactly what the sharks where thinking as they see you leaving with those trout! ROFLOL

"What a waste to lose all those trout to those Humans?" Neener, Neener!!

Now back to your regularly scheduled program!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

*Don't jump, Just get In*

First time I went wading was by the Texas City Dike some years ago, and I had one lone, but great trout, about a 5 1/2#er on the stringer. I was about waist deep and I got a savage tug on the 25 foot long leader that a friend recommended I use. That alone scared the sh** outta me and then wham, a big dorsel fin pops up like in jaws when someone is about to get it. I was full speed headed back to the boat when my buddy started laughing and pointing at the water. He said it was only a Dolphin but i didn't even stop to look. FU** that, we had a boat and I was fishing from it. His boat ran somewhat skinny, like a foot of water, so why the hell do you wanna fish with other waders when you have a boat? My advice, if you have a boat, stay on it, If you haven't a boat, get a friend who has one.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> First time I went wading was by the Texas City Dike some years ago, and I had one lone, but great trout, about a 5 1/2#er on the stringer. I was about waist deep and I got a savage tug on the 25 foot long leader that a friend recommended I use. That alone scared the sh** outta me and then wham, a big dorsel fin pops up like in jaws when someone is about to get it. I was full speed headed back to the boat when my buddy started laughing and pointing at the water. He said it was only a Dolphin but i didn't even stop to look. FU** that, we had a boat and I was fishing from it. His boat ran somewhat skinny, like a foot of water, *so why the hell do you wanna fish with other waders when you have a boat? *My advice, if you have a boat, stay on it, If you haven't a boat, get a friend who has one.


I think most people will agree, you will catch more fish and bigger fish when wading than from a boat. I am not saying you can not do very very well fishing from a boat, but day in and day out... you WILL catch more fish and larger fish while wading than from a boat. If you are ever wading and the wind is blowing about 15 mph... walk up to your boat and listen to the waves slap the hull... now multiply that sound by 10 and that is what it sounds like to trout.


----------



## beerplug (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishing from boat or wading you will catch fish. From what I can tell, people that wade think they catch bigger fish and more then from a boat. People that fish from a boat think they catch more and bigger. It is just a personal perference and there is no proof either way. I caught more fish driffting a flat recently, then my partner did wading. Why, because I was where the fish were and he wasn't. That's all. I fish both ways and I have caught more limits and bigger fish from my boat then wading. Biggest red (27.95") hooked up 3 feet from my boat. I don't like sharks and drift areas that I have seen them in. I wade when my boat can't drift a area. Simple as that.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

beerplug said:


> Fishing from boat or wading you will catch fish. From what I can tell, people that wade think they catch bigger fish and more then from a boat. People that fish from a boat think they catch more and bigger. It is just a personal perference and there is no proof either way. I caught more fish driffting a flat recently, then my partner did wading. Why, because I was where the fish were and he wasn't. That's all. I fish both ways and I have caught more limits and bigger fish from my boat then wading. Biggest red (27.95") hooked up 3 feet from my boat. I don't like sharks and drift areas that I have seen them in. I wade when my boat can't drift a area. Simple as that.


I know this is a whole different topic, but I will disagree with you on this one. Maybe you catch more limits and bigger fish from your boat because you only wade in shallow areas??? Obviously you fish out of your boat way more than you wade... so I would hope you catch more limits and bigger fish out of your boat. How many big trout pictures do you see taken out of a boat? Most of the big fish pics I see or hear reported are caught while wading... but like I said, this is a WHOLE different topic.


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm thinking about maybe using one of these with the top removed. Or maybe a 5 gallon bucket with a float and some holes drilled in it. At least until somethin better comes along...

http://www.lankatoutdoorproducts.com/


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

We pulled a 6' Bull Shark 3 years ago out of Lake Como... That's inside the protected area in Pirates! They are there, don't let them full you! I've lost 3-4 stringers at SLP from sharks wading there. I always have an extra long stringer now 

We had 2 4' black tips caught & released from the beach last weekend.

6' + Alligator gars, and round nose swimming in the canals... I wish I could actually see into the water...

I've heard hellicopters spot way to many near the pass... that's where the fish are though


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

What the heck is a round nose?

We have a house in sea isle and I have pulled a two bulls in the 4-5 range in on circle hooks out of the canal right in front of our property. Sharks are everywhere heh.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

WestEndAngler said:


> I've heard hellicopters spot way to many near the pass... that's where the fish are though


I've flown with my brother along the beaches of Bolivar, Galveston, and Freeport. If the swimmers and waders could get a birds eye view of what you can see swimming along the beach around them, they would never get in the water.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

CoonBubba said:


> I'm thinking about maybe using one of these with the top removed. Or maybe a 5 gallon bucket with a float and some holes drilled in it. At least until somethin better comes along...
> 
> http://www.lankatoutdoorproducts.com/


I think this would work ok...


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

POC SPEC said:


> I think this would work ok...


Even still; I will have about a 15' rope between me and the bucket too...just in case... :redface:


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Here one solution*

When I was a kid living on the Island we did a lot of wading (sharks there in the 50's) my grand dad would tie a croaker feed sack around end of stringer = no shark problem (very wise old man and yes I do miss my hunting & fishing partner)


----------



## tcountz (Apr 3, 2006)

Anything with holes allows blood to seep into the water. Blood attracts sharks. I fish West Matagorda on a regular basis in the summer and can tell more than my share of shark stories. Several years ago I got tired of shark encounters and losing fish. I built Shark Boxes out of 20 quart Rubbermaid containers with snap on lids. I tie wrapped foam noodles around the edges for floatation. On one end I have two tie wrap hinges. I drilled a small hole in the top on the other end and a hole out the end of the box. I run a stringer thru the lid and out the end and tie it to my belt with an easy slip knot. You sink the box and the float keeps it above the water and doesn't allow any blood to get out. I don't have any sharks come around my boxes and have not lost a single trout that I have put in the boxes since I started using them.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

*Burlap Sack*

I always take a burlap sack and wrap it around a donut ring/fish net which I have attached to a 25 ft.+ string. I also use a landing net when I wade to minimize landed fish flopping all over the place (no reason to pick a fight with a shark)!!!

UGH....I hate sharks....at least when I am wade fishing! :0


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Diamond Jen said:


> I always take a burlap sack and wrap it around a donut ring/fish net which I have attached to a 25 ft.+ string. I also use a landing net when I wade to minimize landed fish flopping all over the place (no reason to pick a fight with a shark)!!!
> 
> UGH....I hate sharks....at least when I am wade fishing! :0


HOWEVER....with that said...I don't recommend the burlap sack as I don't believe that it would be nearly as effective as building a hard box. I just don't have a hard box so that is what I do. If you are looking for advice versus "this is what I do information", build a box!!! NO DOUBT!


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

tcountz said:


> Anything with holes allows blood to seep into the water. Blood attracts sharks. I fish West Matagorda on a regular basis in the summer and can tell more than my share of shark stories. Several years ago I got tired of shark encounters and losing fish. I built Shark Boxes out of 20 quart Rubbermaid containers with snap on lids. I tie wrapped foam noodles around the edges for floatation. On one end I have two tie wrap hinges. I drilled a small hole in the top on the other end and a hole out the end of the box. I run a stringer thru the lid and out the end and tie it to my belt with an easy slip knot. You sink the box and the float keeps it above the water and doesn't allow any blood to get out. I don't have any sharks come around my boxes and have not lost a single trout that I have put in the boxes since I started using them.


I like this design a lot! I am going to have to try and make one. Any way you could take a pic of this?


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

tcountz said:


> Anything with holes allows blood to seep into the water. Blood attracts sharks. I fish West Matagorda on a regular basis in the summer and can tell more than my share of shark stories. Several years ago I got tired of shark encounters and losing fish. I built Shark Boxes out of 20 quart Rubbermaid containers with snap on lids. I tie wrapped foam noodles around the edges for floatation. On one end I have two tie wrap hinges. I drilled a small hole in the top on the other end and a hole out the end of the box. I run a stringer thru the lid and out the end and tie it to my belt with an easy slip knot. You sink the box and the float keeps it above the water and doesn't allow any blood to get out. I don't have any sharks come around my boxes and have not lost a single trout that I have put in the boxes since I started using them.


Intresting. You got a pic?


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

As much as I wade I would never drag one of these contraptions thats going to hold me back as im chasing tailing reds or birds in shallow water. You take anything plastic drill holes in it and it will hold 5 gallons of water.....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

yep


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

CCducker said:


> As much as I wade I would never drag one of these contraptions thats going to hold me back as im chasing tailing reds or birds in shallow water. You take anything plastic drill holes in it and it will hold 5 gallons of water.....


Well common sense would tell you that you probably dont need one of these in 20'' inches of water while chasing tailing reds. If you know you are going to be wading in 3-4 feet of water in a area known to have quite a few sharks... then this would be a great piece of equipment to have with you... it is not like you have to throw your stringer away once you get one of these.


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

Then there is always the better bet....for under $500 you can get a pretty sweet kayak from Academy. Your fish will be out of the water and you can chase those reds quickly....all without stepping on a stingray. :dance:


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

What a great haul!
Man I miss fishing...


----------



## mikey01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Conroe is pretty close, I hear the shark population is low&#8230; and best part is you can keep your stringers & fingers&#8230; J LOL
Keep on grinding, life is short&#8230; shark hasn't got ya yet&#8230; J


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

I talked with a shrimping buddy of mine this past weekend... and he has been shrimping in West Bay and he said that the sharks are tearing his nets up big time. He said he can not remember the last time he has seen this many sharks. Also, he said that he is catching a ton of croaker!


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

POC SPEC said:


> Well common sense would tell you that you probably dont need one of these in 20'' inches of water while chasing tailing reds. If you know you are going to be wading in 3-4 feet of water in a area known to have quite a few sharks... then this would be a great piece of equipment to have with you... it is not like you have to throw your stringer away once you get one of these.


In any given day I have no idea where I will be as the day progresses if i will move shallow or deep....The point is if you are that scared of sharks stay in the boat.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Tie an 8 or 10 lb mono loop to your wading belt then tie your stringer to the loop. If a shark hits your stringer the mono will give and you will be spared but say bye bye to your stringer.

you mentioned you had 12 trout on your stringer, maybe he was just trying to keep you within your limit.:biggrin: At least the shark took it and not a game warden cause he would have broken out the ticket book. Just speaking from experience


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*It is nothing new..........*

...........the same stuff happens every 3-4 years at Greens. I have a few stories, but do not want to bring back the memories. The Bulls (sometimes just one aggressive shark) "get used" to the stringers of fish and it is lazy hunting for them. As far as I know, there have been some "brown shorts" but NO attacks that hurt anything but pride and underwear, over the last 20 or so years at this location. Countz and some of the other guides that frequent this area can probably tell some great stories about the Bulls or West Matty. - Hevy


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

fishin shallow said:


> Tie an 8 or 10 lb mono loop to your wading belt then tie your stringer to the loop. If a shark hits your stringer the mono will give and you will be spared but say bye bye to your stringer.
> 
> you mentioned you had 12 trout on your stringer, maybe he was just trying to keep you within your limit.:biggrin: At least the shark took it and not a game warden cause he would have broken out the ticket book. Just speaking from experience


See below:

Originally Posted by *Nokillbill*  
_they must have been sand trout or gulf trout. right ? there is only one correct answer here.lol careful what you post on the internet_
I didnt clarify that correctly... my buddy put the ones he was catching in my net too (his net was too small). We brought back 15 keepers total to the boat.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

CCducker said:


> In any given day I have no idea where I will be as the day progresses if i will move shallow or deep....*The point is if you* *are that scared of sharks stay in the boat*.


Well, obviously I wasnt "that scared of sharks" because I kept fishing. I was just looking for the safest/best/most efficient way to keep trout while wading in a shark infested area. I would have like to seen how you reacted when a 5'+ shark thrashed the water 3 feet from you.


----------



## bigstevenleach (Aug 5, 2009)

i wanna catch a big ole shark i never have, are these sharks in west bay around now or do yall think they moved out by now


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

POC SPEC ... please delete this post before my wife reads it ... we're supposed to go fishing this weekend ...


----------



## Artemis (Dec 15, 2008)

I log in this morning and "Sharks in West Bay" is listed as a Hot Topic....of course I clicked on it.
Nice try slick!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Son of a ...


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

bigstevenleach said:


> i wanna catch a big ole shark i never have, are these sharks in west bay around now or do yall think they moved out by now


They will still be there but you would be better off fishing right outside the jetties (especially if you see a color change).... do a LOT of chumming and you will find sharks.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

We caught a 6' Bull Shark in Lake Como 2 years ago. Seeing large sharks is not uncommon around San Luis Pass they are out there just exercise caution and carry LONG stringers.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Tying a laundry basket over the net of the wading dougnut and will prevent sharks from getting the fish and getting tangled in the net. You can get them at the dollar store for a $1.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

KIKO said:


> Tying a laundry basket over the net of the wading dougnut and will prevent sharks from getting the fish and getting tangled in the net. You can get them at the dollar store for a $1.


Great Idea.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Sharks dont eat live people....*

if they bite you it is prolly an accident. That being said, I have had many trout cut off, off line and the stringer, splash water on me while a trout jumped out of the water, rub my leg..etc etc. I am not afraid of sharks....what I am more afraid of is the little land mines that lay on the bottom. In the words of an old time poster here....."KILL THEM, KILL THEM ALL!!" LOL Mosquitos and stingrays...a couple of Gods' creations that went terribly wrong!

Later
R3F


----------



## TomballAg (Nov 7, 2006)

*a little piece of mind to keep you in the water*

........last year around the world, 791 people were killed by defective toasters, 652 people by chairs and 341 people were killed by kites. Only 9 people were killed by sharks world-wide.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

TomballAg said:


> ........last year around the world, 791 people were killed by defective toasters, 652 people by chairs and 341 people were killed by kites. Only 9 people were killed by sharks world-wide.


Good point (eventhough I dont believe the toaster or kite stats)

However, I dont think fishermen/waders are necessarily scared of getting killed by a shark but more so losing a hand, forearm, chunk of your leg, etc is the main concern.


----------

